# Poljot Day Night Chrono



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

just got a new ostritch strap for this had it a while cant see the small dials unless i have my glasses on :blink:










bowie


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

The strap is a good choice.

Both your watches are beauties.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I do like that very much. Very nice. I like ostrich too, bought one for an old Junghans and have several now; lovely markings to the leather.


----------

